

Show HN: Authpad - Elegant way to publish - stevelis
http://authpad.com

======
chromedude
What's up with the onscreen keyboard to type your username?

~~~
reddit_clone
I guess it cuts down on scripts automatically opening and abusing accounts ?

~~~
mikeevans
How? You can still type in the box.

~~~
pixelcort
Maybe it's to work around public computers with keyloggers?

------
crisnoble
Very nice. I will add it to my list of "friction free" writing webapps. Others
on the list include: <http://typerighter.com> , writespace (chrome plugin:
[https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aimodnlfiikjjnmdch...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/aimodnlfiikjjnmdchihablmkdeobhad))
and my personal favorite: <http://calepin.co>

~~~
18pfsmt
Sorry for the off-topic: Could you (or anyone) explain why I need to sign-in
to Google in order to install this?

~~~
crisnoble
which?

~~~
18pfsmt
Sorry. I was referring to Writespace. For some reason, it requires a sign-in,
but another extension that is similar doesn't. So, I was wondering if this is
author-specified or what.

------
webwanderings
Here in my opinion what a blogging platform needs as a least minimum features:

\- Good SEO, signal. \- A sense of ownership and trust by the user community.

A blog is like a home. An average person would most likely have one home to
live. So a platform should provide enough comfort and trust-worthy mechanism
for users to adopt. I guess every blogging platform started with this vision
but over time, they lost trust-worthiness and a feel of comfort for users
(unless you self-host).

It didn't feel right when Blogger was littered with neighbors who were
spammers and pornographers, although blogspot was a fine and crisp start.

The guinea-pig aspect of Wordpress.com and their lack of control for user over
their own blogs is another negative. I don't know much about Tumblr and others
so I won't speak about them.

Ultimately, if you are providing blogging services as a platform for users to
adopt, than you have to ensure that your ground has a solid foundation for
users to build their houses.

------
minikomi
Love the look and the speed of this.

The title to slug fails on non English text .. <http://minikomi.authpad.com/>

Also doubled up, or blank, slugs might be better handled more gracefully.

The view count is subtle but already gave me a grin !

------
eslachance
I've seen other minimalist blogging platforms and I have to admit this one
seems a little more responsive (speed-wise), and truly simple to use while
retaining the basic feature set that's necessary for a functional blog.

I've opened an account and will test it out. Great work!

------
amwelles
Doesn't look like the about and legal links work. (Edit: They work when logged
out, but not when logged in.) I do like it, though... reminds me of when
Diary-X was still around. I mourned the loss of that site. The simplicity of
it all makes my brain happy.

------
dmdavis
Very nice looking setup. Easy to use (as advertised) and attractive by
default. I love the simple look of it.

[edit]Since advice is not forthcoming, I'll add a suggestion instead. A forgot
password link would be great on the login page.[/edit]

Oddly, though, I can't log back in. I created an account, made some pages, and
signed out. When I try to log in with the email address I used, it correctly
changes to my username, but then it says that the username is invalid. Any
thoughts? <http://d-rock.authpad.com>.

~~~
stevelis
Thanks for the feedback. The bug you reported is fixed. :) Try logging back in
with your username or email.

~~~
dmdavis
Excellent, that works. Thanks.

------
dougbarrett
It's pretty cool! But I've found a few bugs:

Code doesn't wrap, you can see the posts I did here:

<http://doug.authpad.com/>

The bottom post is using a codeblock, but it stretches out the pages.

Also, when I went to edit the page and updated it, it made a new post.

~~~
stevelis
Thanks for the report. First bug is fixed. Quick question: does editing any
page cause it to be reposted when you update?

~~~
dougbarrett
Hey, sorry to get back to you so late. No, it actually didn't do it again when
I replicated the issue. Maybe I hit the back button to edit it, and it
reposted it?

------
lysol
This makes me think of when Tumblr was still a nice, stripped down platform
for blogging, instead of Livejournal 2.

------
smokinjoe
Very nice, I like. Performs real well on my phone (VZW stock GNexus) as well.
I am really digging the simplicity and the combination of the typographical
syntax and html within the textarea.

I wish I could think of some critiques, but I'm really at a loss right now.

------
jorgegonzales
Please use https for logins..

------
lrm
I like it. Nice and simple.

Is there any way to turn a timestamp off for a page? Also, is there/will there
be an RSS feed for each blog? And I know it's early, but will you be adding
domain name support?

------
mmmmax
Really cool. UX-wise, I think you're missing a message that says: "That
username is already taken. If it's your account, please _login_."

------
davidandgoliath
When you hit 'preview' on your new post, the publish / draft buttons disappear
in chrome on mac os x, leaving you to question your sanity.

------
fidz
It would be even better if we also can edit post when offline and publish it
when online (like jekyll and octopress).

------
stevelis
Thanks everyone for all the positive feedback. We really appreciate it!

------
gordonguthrie
Yeah it was sweet and easy if you just want to get some text up there.

------
jwarzech
Look great, this is actually something I've been looking for.

------
splatcollision
Pretty nice work, thanks for sharing. Markdown is the best.

------
some1else
Cool keyboard. I need to have a number in my username

------
nathancahill
Cool, any way to float images?

------
DoubleMalt
https will hopefully be added ;)

------
webwanderings
Yeah, nice.

